# End of the internal combustion engine in 15 years?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The government have moved the target end to 2035 for all new petrol diesel and hybrid cars.










BBC News - Petrol and diesel car sales ban brought forward to 2035
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-51366123


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

had to have a little chuckle when watching one of those youtube TT topic channels about when the MK1 would become valuable , the comment was that the ICE would be banned before that happened .. :roll:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No longer legal for The sale of new petrol, diesel or hybrid cars in 15 years.

NO MENTION OF BANNING PETROL CARS in fifteen years. Everyone is reading into this wrong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

There could be a large industry converting classic cars (incl the TT IMO) to electric with many of the current constraining battery issues resolved by this time. I have seen a few converted already but potentially a growth industry. Building high performance electric car engines could also be a new growth industry for the UK post Brexit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> There could be a large industry converting classic cars (incl the TT IMO) to electric with many of the current constraining battery issues resolved by this time. I have seen a few converted already but potentially a growth industry. Building high performance electric car engines could also be a new growth industry for the UK post Brexit


The conversion industry is growing on the idea of why throw away a perfectly good car when you can just convert it? It's expensive though so there's a calculation to be done against residual value and a purpose built EV which may heave other advantages. If you want to keep a classic going whilst helping to save the planet then perhaps the idea is a winner.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

HOGG said:


> No longer legal for The sale of new petrol, diesel or hybrid cars in 15 years.
> 
> NO MENTION OF BANNING PETROL CARS in fifteen years. Everyone is reading into this wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep. Or as I read this morning, come 2035 fans will be hanging on to their petrol cars for years to come and the place will end up looking like Cuba. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > No longer legal for The sale of new petrol, diesel or hybrid cars in 15 years.
> ...


That's my plan


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps the music will improve? :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you wont get much better than the " Buena Vista Social Club " ,,, recomended listing for all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" alexa !! " .. play Buena vista social club " !!!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Aaah Cuba the land of beautiful....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's someone doing an EV conversion on a Mk1 TT:










https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.diyele ... ml%3famp=1

Technology is coming on a bit since this early lead acid Mk1 TT conversion with a five mile range!








http://electrictt.blogspot.com/2013/03/ ... r.html?m=1

Lots out conversion kits for various vehicles here:

https://www.evwest.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=40


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Or this 124 spyder


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

John-H said:


> Here's someone doing an EV conversion on a Mk1 TT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good ( i guess ) and i wonder how much that translates to miles per pence ( or £ s ) when conversion and charging costs are factored in.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's an interesting article comparing ICE (internal combustion engine) EV (electric vehicle) and FC (fuel cell) vehicles price, performance and practicalities:









https://www.euronews.com/living/2020/02 ... uldn-t-ask

Also, I've posted this before but it's very relevant to the FC infrastructure and safety problem. The energy density is also far higher than battery and gets over any range problem.










A new 60% water based fuel contains hydrogen in safe non-flammable un-pressurised form. The hydrogen is released on demand by passing it through a catalyst filter. The waste spent fuel is then collected for recharging with hydrogen. It could be delivered through modification of existing forecourts and fuel delivery networks.

http://www.eenewsautomotive.com/news/wa ... _id=111590


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

pretty poor piece of parking me thinks .


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Ironically I browsed the list of company cars I can order last week (renew every 4 years), of the 83 on offer I soon whittled it down to pretty much a G20 BMW 320i and that ugly new plug in mini (wanted 7 sec or below 0 - 60 times being a sensible professional and all that). I overlooked the full electric cars at the time, however one of my colleagues previously didn't and took delivery of his Tesla Model 3 Performance yesterday which I took for a test drive.
It was... an unreal experience, to go from driving my 225 TT to something that the new TTRS couldn't keep up with. 
I take delivery of my one in 3 months.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yashin said:


> Ironically I browsed the list of company cars I can order last week (renew every 4 years), of the 83 on offer I soon whittled it down to pretty much a G20 BMW 320i and that ugly new plug in mini (wanted 7 sec or below 0 - 60 times being a sensible professional and all that). I overlooked the full electric cars at the time, however one of my colleagues previously didn't and took delivery of his Tesla Model 3 Performance yesterday which I took for a test drive.
> It was... an unreal experience, to go from driving my 225 TT to something that the new TTRS couldn't keep up with.
> I take delivery of my one in 3 months.


yes , friend of mine was in one the other day ,, came away with the same impression , but he drives and likes automatics :? ,,,,,,, and how do they handle ?


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

roddy said:


> Yashin said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically I browsed the list of company cars I can order last week (renew every 4 years), of the 83 on offer I soon whittled it down to pretty much a G20 BMW 320i and that ugly new plug in mini (wanted 7 sec or below 0 - 60 times being a sensible professional and all that). I overlooked the full electric cars at the time, however one of my colleagues previously didn't and took delivery of his Tesla Model 3 Performance yesterday which I took for a test drive.
> ...


I work in London so will never go back to a manual company car now, and with the AWD on the Tesla its pretty planted. Admittedly I didn't throw it around corners at full whack in case I binned his nice new car, but it felt very capable and responsive when I drove it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Believe it or not, by the turn of the century last century, electric vehicles in the U.S. accounted for around a third of all vehicles on the road. Herr Porsche actually invented the first hybrid in 1901. 
https://www.energy.gov/timeline/timelin ... ectric-car

The Achilles Heel of electric vehicles has always been an efficient and affordable battery that can function in low temperatures.

Fortunately John B. Goodenough and Maria H. Braga are working on a new solid-state "glass" battery. The new solid state battery has an energy density higher than current lithium-ion batteries, as well as an operating temperature range down to −20 °C (−4 °F); much lower than current solid-state batteries and it doesn't depend on rare-earth minerals. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_battery

So yes, I believe 15-years is realistic. The ICE is quickly heading into the dust bin of technology.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Here's an interesting article comparing ICE (internal combustion engine) EV (electric vehicle) and FC (fuel cell) vehicles price, performance and practicalities:


Did you see the report the other day that pulled the rug from under hybrid cars. Apparently 75% of them never see a charging point and are running around on the petrol engine only. However because these engines tend to be smaller and the cars heavier than their ICE equivalents they are actually less efficient and pump out more CO2.

But as company cars they tick all the boxes. The firm can say, look all our fleet is green hybrid and the company car driver gets the tax breaks. And that it seems is all that matters.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an interesting article comparing ICE (internal combustion engine) EV (electric vehicle) and FC (fuel cell) vehicles price, performance and practicalities:
> ...


Yes, I've heard that. In providing a subsidy for the intended green use they need to think about abuse or failure of the model. Yes, many saw it as benefit in kind dodge paid for by the company.


----------

